# How many girls are on here?



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Just wondered if there were many girls on here into training, i started about 5 months ago, finding it hard to eat enough though is that common or just a girl problem?


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

From my time on reddit.com/r/gainit/ there are a load of people male and female who find eating enough a big challenge.

If you are one of the people who finds it easy to eat in excess (like me) on the reverse side you'll probably find it very hard to lose weight so maybe you will find it easier when it comes to cut.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> Just wondered if there were many girls on here into training, i started about 5 months ago, finding it hard to eat enough though is that common or just a girl problem?


Some of the "girls" are seedy men.

Keep your wits about you.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

it def hard to work out who is who, but thx for the warning, although unfortunately the internet and seedy men go hand in hand!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I like seedy woman, does that make me seedy? 

Why do you feel you need to over eat?


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I dunno what it makes you!! Its not over eating, i just struggle to eat whats on my diet plan, i've started much heavier sessions and im looking to add muscle, i just find it hard to eat enough protein. Just wondered if it was a girl thing or something everyone struggles with?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

melanieuk said:


> Just wondered if there were many girls on here into training, i started about 5 months ago, finding it hard to eat enough though is that common or just a girl problem?


What is the goal? Not come across a female who struggles there.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

i guess im wanting to add more muscle, get bigger, eventually look at competing in bikini or fitness categories.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I dunno what it makes you!! Its not over eating, i just struggle to eat whats on my diet plan, i've started much heavier sessions and im looking to add muscle, i just find it hard to eat enough protein. Just wondered if it was a girl thing or something everyone struggles with?


Train hard and your apatite will increase naturally as the body will need more fuel for the increased work load and muscle repair/growth. You could introduce a whey protein supplement.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Im doing protein shakes now and working out most days,varying what i work on. I guess im new to it all, ill see how i go.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I take it by your avatar pic your not taking any AAS. Give it time and your body will adapt to the extra workload you have put it under, it takes a little longer when natty. If that is you in that pic You already look fabulous. A fantastic starting point for any goal. srs.

Good luck


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

OK AAS? im not doing anything other than protein. It is me in the pic so thx for the compliment! Whats natty?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I take it by your avatar pic your not taking any AAS. Give it time and your body will adapt to the extra workload you have put it under, it takes a little longer when natty. If that is you in that pic You already look fabulous. A fantastic starting point for any goal. srs.
> 
> Good luck


Not stating this about the OP, but do you regard female breast implants as 'fake natty'?


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

whats fake natty mean!?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not a fan of false t1ts just for the sake of it, I don't really like em. However they are fine if done for medical reasons.

Fake


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> OK AAS? im not doing anything other than protein. It is me in the pic so thx for the compliment! Whats natty?


Natural :thumbup1: .No drugs


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

oh ok, well def no drugs for me! We'll have to disagree on the other thing!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> oh ok, well def no drugs for me! We'll have to disagree on the other thing!


What other thing?


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

your comment about fake t1ts!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> your comment about fake t1ts!


Ah right, Its just personal preference nothing more. I like em natural LOL


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> your comment about fake t1ts!


Steve is a fake t!t


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Steve is a fake t!t


You better believe it Vern. How you doin fella, still dodging the perv police....?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

melanieuk said:


> your comment about fake t1ts!


First thing I spotted were your breast enhancements, but they are nicely done and look hot!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You better believe it Vern. How you doin fella, still dodging the perv police....?


I'm good mate how's yourself?

Yup still swerving mate, gotta be up early to get me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> First thing I spotted were your breast enhancements, but they are nicely done and look hot!


Me or Melanie?


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Archaic said:


> First thing I spotted were your breast enhancements, but they are nicely done and look hot!


I guess that top doesnt really disguise them, but i did them for me not anyone else, but thx lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Champion. :thumbup1:

Always one step ahead......


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I guess that top doesnt really disguise them, but i did them for me not anyone else, but thx lol


I was kinda thinking they were natty which is a sign of the quality of workmanship carried out. Good job. 

Why am I not surprised this thread has turned into a female breast discussion thread lol! Yes very nice they are too.....


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I was kinda thinking they were natty which is a sign of the quality of workmanship carried out. Good job.
> 
> Why am I not surprised this thread has turned into a female breast discussion thread lol! Yes very nice they are too.....


well its def been a ego boost..............


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> well its def been a ego boost..............


I'm not surprised....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why am I not surprised this thread has turned into a female breast discussion thread lol! Yes very nice they are too.....


because boobs.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Me or Melanie?


I've already seen your t1ts, they not bad looking but I was aiming to get Melanie to pm me hers


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I've already seen your t1ts, they not bad looking but I was aiming to get Melanie to pm me hers


god with lines that that im sure theres no way you'd be single!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> god with lines that that im sure theres no way you'd be single!


hes not been single since 'that' night with verno


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> hes not been single since 'that' night with verno


Sore but no longer single.... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I've already seen your t1ts, they not bad looking but I was aiming to get Melanie to pm me hers
> 
> Cheers mate, that means a lot :crying:





melanieuk said:


> god with lines that that im sure theres no way you'd be single!


That's an exceptional line for Archaic!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> hes not been single since 'that' night with verno


Your still going on about that!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Sore but no longer single.... :lol:





Verno said:


> Your still going on about that!!


I'm still upset, you pig.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm single in the sense that I'm not married.

And for the record, I've not had anything sexually suggestive to do with @Verno like these ******* are fantasising over!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I'm single in the sense that I'm not married.
> 
> And for the record, I've not had anything sexually suggestive to do with @Verno like these ******* are fantasising over!


FINE THEN be like that!!

lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I'm single in the sense that I'm not married.
> 
> And for the record, I've not had anything sexually suggestive to do with @Verno like these ******* are fantasising over!


don't you remember your thread declaring your undying love for him?

it got removed because you was getting abit dirty..

must of been the same time you was sending the fb messages mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I wish it was more bikini competitors in here.... Only reason I train Its to meet as many as possible ... I know 2 already...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread is getting hijacked by you pervs, disrespectful to Melanie and to women as a collective.

I got more respect for women B)


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Archaic said:


> .
> 
> I got more respect for women B)


Does that mean you spit on it first?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Archaic said:


> First thing I spotted were your breast enhancements, but they are nicely done and look hot!


can't say I noticed :whistling:


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

well im glad they aren't too obvious!! I think everyone needs a cold shower and a change of medication!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

melanieuk said:


> well im glad they aren't too obvious!! I think everyone needs a cold shower and a change of medication!


you do realise there might be one or two folks on here with excess testosterone kicking about don't you lol...

anyway, welcome to the forum from a non perv  (awaits a torrent of abuse about being gay...)

i struggled initially to eat enough but a decent protein shake with oats, banana, peanut butter and semi skimmed got me an extra 1300 cals a day... Tasted damn good too! How much protein you meant to be getting and from what?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> well im glad they aren't too obvious!! I think everyone needs a cold shower and a change of medication!


Cold shower and change of pants. Now ready to go again


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Verno said:


> Cold shower and change of pants. Now ready to go again


i hope not


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Cant believe no one has made a bad joke about protein sources yet.

UKM is gay.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> i hope not


Do you need a few minutes? :devil2:



superpube said:


> Cant believe no one has made a bad joke about protein sources yet.
> 
> UKM is gay.


too obvious poofter!


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Verno said:


> Do you need a few minutes? :devil2:


i'll cope


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Never enough.... Too many cry babies lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> i'll cope


Straight away??

My kinda girl


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Verno said:


> Straight away??
> 
> My kinda girl


oh dear....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

theres a lot more girls on here than you think, a lot of them have been born with d*cks


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Archaic said:


> First thing I spotted were your breast enhancements, but they are nicely done and look hot!


lol thx


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> oh dear....


Don't worry......



melanieuk said:


> lol thx


Dp??


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

wow ok, i mean its kind of funny, but you probably need to re-think ur social skills abit!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> wow ok, i mean its kind of funny, but you probably need to re-think ur social skills abit!


social skills? What are they??


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

> social skills? What are they??


Just getting warned up lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

babyarm said:


> Just getting warned up lol


you've seen this before though


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

> you've seen this before though


 just be gentle lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

babyarm said:


> just be gentle lol


Moi?

Perfect gentleman me


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Hae said:


> Don't post threads like these because the responses you will get will be from perverted ugly cu**s.


that is true of most threads on here though mate


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Hae said:


> Don't post threads like these because the responses you will get will be from perverted ugly cu**s.


Why, has your ugly girlfriend joined the site then, Mr handsome?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hae said:


> Don't post threads like these because the responses you will get will be from perverted ugly cu**s.


Just stay in your thread, fcukwit.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, 3 pages I and not one woman on the forum has replied or posted.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I have some excess protein for ya

Hurhurhurhur


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

banzi said:


> Some of the "girls" are seedy men.
> 
> Keep your wits about you.


Well said banzi...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hae said:


> Don't post threads like these because the responses you will get will be from perverted ugly cu**s.


Well said bro...and having viewed this thread evidently you were correct sir


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hae said:


> Cheers bro for agreeing with me.


Too stupid to realise you've been insulted lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

The only thing I care about in this thread is how many posts does a member have to make, and how long registered for before you can PM them a pic of your hard erect penis in exchange for bent over cheek spread nudes? :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> The only thing I care about in this thread is how many posts does a member have to make, and how long registered for before you can PM them a pic of your hard erect penis in exchange for bent over cheek spread nudes?


33 mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Errr

Did I err reply too quick to that one :innocent:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> 33 mate


Excellent.

@*melanieuk*

:whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> The only thing I care about in this thread is how many posts does a member have to make, and how long registered for before you can PM them a pic of your hard erect penis in exchange for bent over cheek spread nudes?


I've made enough


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've made enough


I'm willing to be penis worshiped in exchange for mrs pics


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I'm willing to be penis worshiped in exchange for mrs pics


 @FelonE does do a good bent over spread mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> 33 mate





> The only thing I care about in this thread is how many posts does a member have to make, and how long registered for before you can PM them a pic of your hard erect penis in exchange for bent over cheek spread nudes? :whistling:


I don't see the problem...You two should be ok for this.....! lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I'm willing to be penis worshiped in exchange for mrs pics


I'm out


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't see the problem...You two should be ok for this.....! lol


No mate it's how many posts they have to make before they can receive pm's


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> No mate it's how many posts they have to make before they can receive pm's


Yeah you two... You and Archaic are well within that quota...... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yeah you two... You and Archaic are well within that quota...... :lol:


Ooooo bitchy!


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I think one or two on here might be over compensating for a lack of something?!....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Epic banter is epic in this one fckn lolz


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> I think one or two on here might be over compensating for a lack of something?!....


social skills! 

Take no notice your getting off light compared to some.

we're a nice bunch of depraved individuals really


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Verno said:


> social skills!
> 
> Take no notice your getting off light compared to some.
> 
> we're a nice bunch of depraved individuals really


Thats really coming across lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> Thats really coming across lol


Honestly there's a lot of p!ss taking, but questions always get answered......provided they're not silly


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Verno said:


> Honestly there's a lot of p!ss taking, but questions always get answered......provided they're not silly


ill try to avoid the silly ones


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> ill try to avoid the silly ones


questions or members?

if members ill bugger off now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> ill try to avoid the silly ones


Are you natty?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No matter how many times I look at the pic you have as your avatar, I'm sure I can just see the top of your nipple. It might just me my imagination!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> No matter how many times I look at the pic you have as your avatar, I'm sure I can just see the top of your nipple. It might just me my imagination!


Gyno


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

if natty is natural the it depends what u mean, but i dont do any drugs.

And no you cant see my nipple!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> if natty is natural the it depends what u mean, but i dont do any drugs.
> 
> And no you cant see my nipple!


yes natty = natural no drugs


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Verno said:


> yes natty = natural no drugs


ive only been training a few weeks, so haven't even thought about drugs, but its not something that I'd do.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> ive only been training a few weeks, so haven't even thought about drugs, but its not something that I'd do.


You have to remeber this forum or rather the majority of its members use Peds (performance enhancing drugs) including a lot of the women.

It's a genuine question not a personal slur 

And no one here would advocate drug use after a few weeks training. In fact you'll see its heavily discouraged.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

And no one here would advocate drug use after a few weeks training. In fact you'll see its heavily discouraged.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I didn't take as one, I don't have an issue with them, but I dont think my goals need it and I can't really afford them!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> I didn't take as one, I don't have an issue with them, but I dont think my goals need it and I can't really afford them!


Thats fair enough then 

What are your goals?


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I want to get a bit bigger, lose fat and maybe compete in fitness


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

melanieuk said:


> I want to get a bit bigger, lose fat and maybe compete in fitness


Then it's simply a question of eating well and hitting weights. Go on an online calculator, calculate your Bmr (Basal metabolic rate) this is how many calories your body needs just to function.

It will then alow you to work out how many cals you need to either gain or lose weight.

Focus on that to start with.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I think my bmr is 1395 but im guessing I can't just eat whatever to add weight, its got to be lean and protein.


----------



## slashlove (Jul 7, 2015)

More men posting than women, :beer:


----------



## Taylor7 (Aug 10, 2015)

In my country there is less girls that are interested in bodybuilding but some that do it they are very awsome.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I like seedy woman, does that make me seedy?


no just a dirty basted


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Not enough lol. and I think, even they could be guys too  jk.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

maybe more girls would post if it wasnt so "primal" !


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> maybe more girls would post if it wasnt so "primal" !


I feel a majority are rather educated and sophisticated...


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

if u say so


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

melanieuk said:


> maybe more girls would post if it wasnt so "primal" !


If you post in Gen chat and have boobs, then you will get attention as not many women on here. No way around it. Make enough posts and you get treated as part of the board tho, like Skye, Lotte, MissMartinez, GymBunny, Hera, there's loads others too but don't see post much these days.

If you do post in a specific training or diet section then you'd get a decent normal response I reckon, regardless of how sexy your t1ts are that you urge to send me via pm. :rolleye:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep there are a few of us around here... 

Struggling to eat more? In what sense? Are you just used to small meals and find it a chore to eat? What calorie intake are you trying to achieve? Damn - I could eat for a England... wish I had your problems haha. Love food and if I had it my way I'd be scoffing my face non stop every day!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Yep there are a few of us around here...
> 
> Struggling to eat more? In what sense? Are you just used to small meals and find it a chore to eat? What calorie intake are you trying to achieve? Damn - I could eat for a England... wish I had your problems haha. Love food and if I had it my way I'd be scoffing my face non stop every day!


Not sure how I forget to mention you, Kristina. There's something about the female eastern European accent, especially Russian. Sexy! Plus you're pretty to go with it.

I'd let you vertically positioned deadlift me any day.

Just sayin..


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Not sure how I forget to mention you, Kristina. There's something about the female eastern European accent, especially Russian. Sexy! Plus you're pretty to go with it.


She doesn't even have an eastern European accent :lol: Just a plain ol' southern English one.



> Yep there are a few of us around here...
> 
> Struggling to eat more? In what sense? Are you just used to small meals and find it a chore to eat? What calorie intake are you trying to achieve? Damn - I could eat for a England... wish I had your problems haha. Love food and if I had it my way I'd be scoffing my face non stop every day!


Join the club  Just maintaining on 3000 a day atm and it's not really enough on some days. This morning I had a bowl of oats at around 500kcal... was still hungry so I had some honey on toast and a banana to finish off, washed down with some orange juice... oops, that's a 1/3 of my calories used up already and I haven't even started my day :huh: Dread to think what a tough time I'm gonna have next time I cut.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> She doesn't even have an eastern European accent :lol: Just a plain ol' southern English one.
> 
> Join the club  Just maintaining on 3000 a day atm and it's not really enough on some days. This morning I had a bowl of oats at around 500kcal... was still hungry so I had some honey on toast and a banana to finish off, washed down with some orange juice... oops, that's a 1/3 of my calories used up already and I haven't even started my day :huh: Dread to think what a tough time I'm gonna have next time I cut.


You don't wanna hear I'm on 5k atm then? :whistling:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> You don't wanna hear I'm on 5k atm then? :whistling:


That's nuts mate! Must admit some days I'd struggle with that... but those are the days where it comes to an evening and I haven't eaten much throughout the day because I haven't been hungry for whatever reason, I can just hear the little pizza menus calling me from the drawer in the kitchen... "C'mon mate, get a meat feast pizza, you'll hit your calorie target AND get a bunch of protein, all in one meal!" :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> She doesn't even have an eastern European accent :lol: Just a plain ol' southern English one.


I will deduct one point then for losing the eastern European accent - and 3 points for gaining English one.

But I will add 5 points if can speak Russian in bed!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> That's nuts mate! Must admit some days I'd struggle with that... but those are the days where it comes to an evening and I haven't eaten much throughout the day because I haven't been hungry for whatever reason, I can just hear the little pizza menus calling me from the drawer in the kitchen... "C'mon mate, get a meat feast pizza, you'll hit your calorie target AND get a bunch of protein, all in one meal!" :lol:


Lol Can't like anymore atm mate 

It's been a little tricky mate and a lot is liquid but I'm getting there. I've just upped my tren and appetite has gone through the roof!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I will deduct one point then for losing the eastern European accent - and 3 points for gaining English one.
> 
> But I will add 5 points if can speak Russian in bed!


HaHa lol!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Lol Can't like anymore atm mate
> 
> It's been a little tricky mate and a lot is liquid but I'm getting there. I've just upped my tren and appetite has gone through the roof!


No worries fella :beer:

Aye I remember the first time I got on 4000 a day and was struggling, think I was consuming over 200g of fats a day, most of which was olive oil sloshed all over me food :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Btw, I feel duty-bound (just doing my job) to add... OP, hope you don't mind me saying, that's an absolutely cracking rack you have there  You've come to the right forum for advice on your goals, I know there's a lack of females here but your goals are familiar to us, there's no reason whatsoever that a female with the same goals as a male should do anything differently to how a male would do it, as the females we do have here would tell you.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> No worries fella :beer:
> 
> Aye I remember the first time I got on 4000 a day and was struggling, think I was consuming over 200g of fats a day, most of which was olive oil sloshed all over me food :lol:


I hear ya mate it's all in my shakes and smoothies though lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> I hear ya mate it's all in my shakes and smoothies though lol.


Fair enough mate, dunno just tasted weird to me lol. Walnut oil in a chocolate shake is bloody nice though, still do that when I'm bulking


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I like real ones and implants.

And gear.

And tube tops.

Wait.....


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

> Fair enough mate, dunno just tasted weird to me lol. Walnut oil in a chocolate shake is bloody nice though, still do that when I'm bulking


I just ran some coconutter chocolate mint with egg white through the nutribullet. Came out great.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Btw, I feel duty-bound (just doing my job) to add... OP, hope you don't mind me saying, that's an absolutely cracking rack you have there  You've come to the right forum for advice on your goals, I know there's a lack of females here but your goals are familiar to us, there's no reason whatsoever that a female with the same goals as a male should do anything differently to how a male would do it, as the females we do have here would tell you.


no i dont mind you saying at all ha ha


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Btw, I feel duty-bound (just doing my job) to add... OP, hope you don't mind me saying, that's an absolutely cracking rack you have there


^^^this


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

@melanieuk

Cba to sift through all the comments from the pervy blokes on here 

I started lifting around a year ago, trying to shift abit of weight and add some muscle. Your original question about whether other girls struggle hitting their calories.. personally for me I have NO issue at all. I love food and could happily eat twice the amount I currently do. The harder I train and the heavier I lift I find that makes me want to eat more.

Not sure whether you do this but try having a protein shake and maybe add some oats. This will bump up the calories.

By the way, welcome to the site


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Stephaniex, i was just finding it hard to adjust to eating more despite my tummy saying it was full! It is getting easier though, ive started to get used to it, the more i train the hungrier i get. Which is good i guess!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> Hi Stephaniex, i was just finding it hard to adjust to eating more despite my tummy saying it was full! It is getting easier though, ive started to get used to it, the more i train the hungrier i get. Which is good i guess!


You will get used to it. I would normally eat at around lunchtime and then snack throughout the day but when I started training I switched my diet and now have 5 meals a day.


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

Tough life. I struggle eating anything below 2500 (why I have never been proper lean) just love food too much. Really struggling on 2100 atm.

Have a ravenous appetite, could easily consume 5k+ without purposely eating a lot or trying.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Synthetic213 said:


> Tough life. I struggle eating anything below 2500 (why I have never been proper lean) just love food too much. Really struggling on 2100 atm.
> 
> Have a ravenous appetite, could easily consume 5k+ without purposely eating a lot or trying.


Do you think you could consume 5000cals clean bud? I know i couldnt :lol: When im cutting i dont really use any shakes as i just eat food... keeps hunger at bay tbh


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Do you think you could consume 5000cals clean bud? I know i couldnt :lol: When im cutting i dont really use any shakes as i just eat food... keeps hunger at bay tbh


No way mate! I wouldn't wish that on anyone! :lol:

I still have 2 shakes a day (100g) in this cut as it's just so convenient and cheap protein! :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No enough bikini competitors ..
We must do something about it...
They keep me motivated in the gym


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Synthetic213 said:


> No way mate! I wouldn't wish that on anyone! :lol:
> 
> I still have 2 shakes a day (100g) in this cut as it's just so convenient and cheap protein! :whistling:


Fair enough bud, i just wanted to cut shakes out as it easier to keep hunger at bay with food....


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Fair enough bud, i just wanted to cut shakes out as it easier to keep hunger at bay with food....


Definitely is, I am going to try and prep more meals this Sunday for this reason.

Am struggling to control my hunger even with ECA.



stephaniex said:


> @melanieuk
> 
> Cba to sift through all the comments from the *pervy blokes* on here
> 
> ...


You're lying...I don't see any!?: :whistling:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Synthetic213 said:


> Definitely is, I am going to try and prep more meals this Sunday for this reason.
> 
> Am struggling to control my hunger even with ECA.
> 
> You're lying...I don't see any!?: :whistling:


Your PM to me wasn't you trying to initiate some kind of conversation?  Lol this site is full of pervs @Verno @I'mNotAPervert! :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

We are men on test and tren


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Your PM to me wasn't you trying to initiate some kind of conversation?  Lol this site is full of pervs @Verno @I'mNotAPervert! :whistling:


No actually wasn't...just responding to your post about posting a picture on a different thread.

Threads are public...PM's are not..hence the PM, if ya get me. :lol: .


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Your PM to me wasn't you trying to initiate some kind of conversation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi I resent that!!!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Oi I resent that!!!


do you f**k  you perv on every female on this site haha


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> do you f**k  you perv on every male on this site haha


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> We are men on test and tren


Nice poetry :wub:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

You didn't put fixed or highlight what you changed, so just spent a while looking at thinking why has he quoted it


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> You didn't put fixed or highlight what you changed, so just spent a while looking at thinking why has he quoted it


Merely a mirror of truth, my dear.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> Merely a mirror of truth, my dear.


LOL agree with that


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> do you f**k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is slander!! I don't perv merely appreciate!!

Plus you missed out men. I don't discriminate ya know!!



superpube said:


> Merely a mirror of truth, my dear.


Oi you can fcuk off an'all!!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> This is slander!! I don't perv merely appreciate!!
> 
> Plus you missed out men. I don't discriminate ya know!!
> 
> Oi you can fcuk off an'all!!


Haha I may of missed it out but @superpube didn't :lol: :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Haha I may of missed it out but @superpube didn't


I know lil rascal! Wait till I get hold of him :devil2:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Haha I may of missed it out but @superpube didn't :lol: :lol:


I'm scarred for life.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> I know lil rascal! Wait till I get hold of him :devil2:


Be afraid @superpube.. dont get him started talking about biscuits either, he'll be chatting all night haha!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Be afraid @superpube.. dont get him started talking about biscuits either, he'll be chatting all night haha!


Bum buscuits?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Be afraid @superpube.. dont get him started talking about biscuits either, he'll be chatting all night haha!


I do like my biscuits


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't like anyone atm I'm afraid


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Reps will do 



superpube said:


> Bum buscuits?


What's a buscuit?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Verno said:


> Can't like anyone atm I'm afraid


Log out and back in mate, sure someone posted that the other day, resets your like count to zero (haven't tried it)


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Reps will do
> 
> What's a buscuit?


its a fat finger issue.

Can we give reps anymore?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

CG88 said:


> Log out and back in mate, sure someone posted that the other day, resets your like count to zero (haven't tried it)


wouldn't know my pass word if I did I don't think I've logged out for 8yrs lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dont think so


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Dont think so


boo. Sucks slightly actually. New members going to permanently have a green number in double digits, the old oaks are up in the hundred thousands.

Those who were a little bit red before the change are now red forevermore.

And its imimpossible to neg that Hae t**t.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

> boo. Sucks slightly actually. New members going to permanently have a green number in double digits, the old oaks are up in the hundred thousands.
> 
> Those who were a little bit red before the change are now red forevermore.
> 
> And its imimpossible to neg that Hae t**t.


Wanted to neg him the other day, such a pompous asshole! I know I know I'm such a nice person


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Wanted to neg him the other day, such a pompous asshole! I know I know I'm such a nice person


Nothing lower then a crap troll.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

> Nothing lower then a crap troll.


 hate trolls!

Wonder if they will bring back reps?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> hate trolls!
> 
> Wonder if they will bring back reps?


A talented troll is a joy to follow. It is a fine art that only an elite few can master.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Your PM to me wasn't you trying to initiate some kind of conversation?  Lol this site is full of pervs @Verno @I'mNotAPervert! :whistling:


Just because I like to stand in the women's aisle in the supermarket by the tampons, and give the women who pick them up a grin that says "I know where those are going :cool2: ", that does NOT make me a pervert :tongue:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

I said:


> Just because I like to stand in the women's aisle in the supermarket by the tampons, and give the women who pick them up a grin that says "I know where those are going :cool2:", that does NOT make me a pervert :tongue:


You're right it doesn't make you a pervert it makes you look like a creep


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> You're right it doesn't make you a pervert it makes you look like a creep


Oh, those terms aren't interchangeable and have different meanings? Great, then my username isn't just ironic and is indeed accurate, because I'm NOT a pervert, I'm just a creep


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

I said:


> Oh, those terms aren't interchangeable and have different meanings? Great, then my username isn't just ironic and is indeed accurate, because I'm NOT a pervert, I'm just a creep


Good response


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> A talented troll is a joy to follow. It is a fine art that only an elite few can master.


Ta v much :blush:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> Some of the "girls" are seedy men.
> 
> Keep your wits about you.


No we arent banzi...


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

@melanieuk

I like you initially found it hard to eat enough, after years of under eating! I started tracking everything I ate so I could get a feel for what I was actually taking on board and the I could also manage my macros. I added 100 cals a day every week until I hit where I needed to be and eventually bulked for 6 months. Now its easy for me to eat enough...and sometimes I am still hungry!! You will get there!c


----------

